# Timing for Relatives Permit



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Hello All,

I am currently in country on a Relatives Permit that expires in November. I applied for a Permanent Residence Permit based on my spousal relationship (my wife is a SA citizen( back in October of 2015 and have not heard back yet. I'm not optimistic I will get my PRP before my current relatives permit expires.

Does anyone know the average processing time for a relatives permit? I applied for my current relatives permit through the SA consulate in Washington DC so this will be my first time applying for a relatives permit in South Africa. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

MrTshiko said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am currently in country on a Relatives Permit that expires in November. I applied for a Permanent Residence Permit based on my spousal relationship (my wife is a SA citizen( back in October of 2015 and have not heard back yet. I'm not optimistic I will get my PRP before my current relatives permit expires.
> 
> ...


Hi there

My son's relative permit (he's a minor) was issued in just under 4 weeks. But then again, there is no consistency with Home Affairs.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Mr Tshiko, PR can take anything between 8 - 12 months before you can get a result.


----------

